# [HOWTO] Abilitare il supporto al dom0 XEN su kernel 3.X

## fbcyborg

Ecco un mini howto che voglio proporre in questa sezione dopo aver risposto in questo thread nella sezione internazionale.

Lo scopo è quello di avere un kernel dom0 che includa il supporto a XEN su gentoo-sources e non quello di guidare il lettore passo passo al setup di XEN. Per quello ci sono molte guide in giro.

Le opzioni da abilitare sono le seguenti:

```
Processor type and features  --->

   [*] Paravirtualized guest support  --->

      [*]   Xen guest support
```

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Xen driver support  --->

      [*] Xen memory balloon driver (NEW)

      [*]   Scrub pages before returning them to system (NEW)

      <*> Xen /dev/xen/evtchn device (NEW)

      [*] Backend driver support (NEW)

      <*> Xen filesystem (NEW)

      [*]   Create compatibility mount point /proc/xen (NEW)

      [*] Create xen entries under /sys/hypervisor (NEW)

      <M> userspace grant access device driver (NEW)

      <M> User-space grant reference allocator driver (NEW)

      <M> xen platform pci device driver (NEW)

   [*] Network device support  --->

      < >   Xen network device frontend driver

      <*>   Xen backend network device
```

Le tre precedenti "opzioni" sono impostate come moduli ma si possono mettere ovviamente anche come built-in. L'importante è che poi ci si ricordi di caricarli, altrimenti non sarà possibile avviare nessun domU.

Basta quindi inserire la seguente riga in /etc/conf.d/modules:

```
modules_3_X="xen-gntdev xen-gntalloc"
```

(Sostituire X opportunamente)

```
Device Drivers  --->

   [*] Block devices  --->

      <*>   Xen virtual block device support

      <*>   Xen block-device backend driver

```

Per concludere, il supporto alla rete bridged (opzionale):

```

Networking support  --->

   Networking options  --->

      <M> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging
```

----------

